# Friends that listning to classical music



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty new to this forum but i really like what I read. I'm 27 year old man from Sweden that have listen to classical music for like three years. I'm taking piano lessons and going to classical concertos when it's something interesting in the city. I have played and study music through all of my life.
The problem is that I have no friends that listening or are interested in classical music. Do you have any? How did you find each other? Are you childhood friends or what? How old are you?


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

The only friends I have that listen to classical are other players in my volunteer orchestra. We don't talk much about music other than what we are playing at the time. 

For me, listening to classical music is just something I do with and for myself. And it doesn't bother me.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Hello, johankillen, and welcome to TalkClassical.

If I can use the 'Royal' or collective 'We', we're former strangers, for the most part, who have met on this forum. 

My dad introduced me to classical music when I was a small boy, but he lost interest decades ago. The real life people I share my interest with are my wife, who enjoys music from the Mediaeval period to about the turn of the 19th century, providing it's fairly conservative, but lately also my young adult daughter (opera, choral music) and son (everything but especially 20th and 21st century music).

I joined TC before my children got into CM and so my exploration of music beyond that which I'd got to as a student has essentially been guided by reading here and conversing with people on this forum. As a result I have made many excellent discoveries and my listening 'repertoire' is much wider. I still can't play a musical instrument, though.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

It has become more and more difficult to find other people living nearby who listen to classical music. At University in the late 50s a good many of my classmates were enthusiastic listeners but I suspect that they are now comparatively rare in places of higher education in the UK - and this is often borne out in television quiz shows with young contestants, have no knowledge of the main works in the classical repertoire. I know two or three people locally who go to concerts, but they are in my age group. This is why I think forums like this one are so valuable, and not just the people like myself. Any young person who signs up in this forum should be given a very big welcome, but we must have avoided the temptation to recommend loads of new works at the same time, and were still, to patronise them.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

No, I don't have any friends sharing my CM enthusiasm. I cannot even think about what it would be like. I mean, I've so used to keep this as my private interest I'd propably be very uneasy with the subject. Or maybe I'd go full retard, or.. I don't know. And really, I don't care. Forums like this is enough for me to discuss about CM with other "nuts". I'm 45.

I think you could just start talking to people you see in your local concerts? Or is that too weird? :lol:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lenny said:


> I think you could just start talking to people you see in your local concerts? Or is that too weird? :lol:


I do that, but most of them are 80 years old! The musicians are the youngest of anybody at the concerts. I do have two friends that listen to classical music, but they don't actively seek out new music and recordings like I do.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I do that, but most of them are 80 years old! The musicians are the youngest of anybody at the concerts.


LOL, exactly my experience. I also do that, we have nice chats in the concerts.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I prefer listening to my music by myself. It is an intensely personal experience for me and I don't wish to share it with anyone, so predictably, I have never had any friends or wives who loved classical music. For me, it's better that way.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I think classical music listening (serious, not just background) in the home is a fairly lonesome experience (unfortunately), as opposed to a concert hall where you'd normally go with someone. Having a spouse or significant other with that interest is probably not so common. I'd guess a university environment or music school setting would have better chance. With the advent of sophisticated headphones and earbuds, individual listening is even more driven.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I have one friend who enjoys classical music, but he lives far from me, in Russia (we got to know each other online, over another mutually shared interest), so going out to a concert together would be somewhat problematic. What we do often is listen to the same music each on his own and then share our impressions. Or tastes in classical are mostly similar as well.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

My friends who listen to CM are from music school. I also have one friend who listens to CM generally. What's cool about it is that we are musically educated to appreciate old music that is considered as great art.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I have many friends who love classical music. My career as a piano teacher and accompanist often brings me into contact with professional musicians. I've formed a number of friendships with people whom I've met through my job-related activities. I belong to several music teachers' organizations and we frequently have business meetings and social gatherings.

However, my interactions on TC are sometimes even more rewarding than my "live" encounters with classical musicians. There are so many interesting topics on offer here and I've learned a lot from the members on this site. I'm grateful to my "virtual" TC friends for all the musical conversations and insights! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I have many friends who love classical music. My career as a piano teacher and accompanist often brings me into contact with professional musicians. I've formed a number of friendships with people whom I've met through my job-related activities. I belong to several music teachers' organizations and we frequently have business meetings and social gatherings.
> 
> However, my interactions on TC are sometimes even more rewarding than my "live" encounters with classical musicians. There are so many interesting topics on offer here and I've learned a lot from the members on this site. I'm grateful to my "virtual" TC friends for all the musical conversations and insights! :tiphat:


Yes. Many members here to learn from.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Bettina said:


> However, my interactions on TC are sometimes even more rewarding than my "live" encounters with classical musicians. There are so many interesting topics on offer here and I've learned a lot from the members on this site. I'm grateful to my "virtual" TC friends for all the musical conversations and insights! :tiphat:


Same here. I have learned most of what I know about classical music from this site. A lot of knowledgeable people here, including you :tiphat:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess I am pretty lucky. I am a Physician, and have always had friends and colleagues that are interested in music. The last couple of years I have been practicing in a town that has a small liberal Arts College with a Music School and I have a few patients that are faculty. So most days I at least share a few words with someone about music, but the majority of my contact comes through this and another forum that I participate in


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2016)

I am listening to music alone and I prefer it that way.Nevertheless in the past there were evenings and afternoons with friends and it was a real joy if one could meet each other on the same level,spirit.
I sounds perhaps a bit pompous but I can feel if the other person loves the piece.
If it is the case it increases my joy in the music.It is almost, "where two people are together in my name......."
People die or get sick and so I listen now in solitude.
I listen to music with infinite more feeling than I was young,I hope that this is the same with other oldies on this forum.
My aim is the same as when I was young,exploring,exploring and sometimes plunging in the deep with new music.Ligeti and as today Jehan Alain,the brother of Marie Claire Alain.
It has to be an adventure and fortunately it is often the case.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Only 1. He's a music teacher and doesn't listen to much music for pleasure or really dive into complex symphonies/weird avant garde stuff like I like. But he knows a lot about theory/playing and knows much of the major works.

I also used to talk to my dad about stuff as he was a fan for many years (not an enthusiast, but had a bunch of cds, listened to WQXR all the time, and had gone to many, many concerts as a kid) but he passed away last year 

I know noone that I could have an in depth conversation about Alfred Schnittke or some other lesser known composer with


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Same boat here, I'm in Ireland, i have 2 friends in New York and 1 in North Carolina who are into classical (and I'm only in the US once or twice a year). Otherwise it a lonely journey to concerts in Ireland or London (i go almost every 2 weeks). I tried Meetup groups but they are pretty unreliable. 

Maybe we need to set up a concert buddy system here!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi Johankillen ! One thing you could do is to tell your friends about classical music and tell them how cool and awesome it is . Tell them about the music you love. 
You can send them videos of recordings from youtube . Best of luck !


----------



## Isiah Thanu (Nov 1, 2016)

Be careful trying to pass on your enthusiasm to your friends.I have found that when you mention your interest in CM, it will pretty quickly become obvious whether they wish to become interested. Most do not. Only one I knew who wasn't into CM and then did become interested, all my other friends just had not the slightest interest.
I am over 70- since I was 14 I have liked classical-neither parent did. Of course I liked Pop- Elvis etc(still do ), but nothing moves me like CM. It transports me and that is why I prefer to listen alone. My wife doesn,t like CM, so I listen late evenings using phones.
Above all other human achievements, Except medicine, I consider CM composition and performance of same to be the pinnacle of human endeavour.As someone who cannot perform or read music, I envy and admire those who can.
In the final analysis, I think we listen to it seriously only on our own because of its capability to almost take you through time and space. Least , it does for me.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm new in this forum, as well. I always thought that Spain was special and different because it was terribly difficult to meet people interested in classical music. Nevertheless I'm glad to say that in the last times I've met four people Who are, let's say interested in some way. One of them has become ONE of my closest friends.
I recently visited Leipzig, Dresde and Berlin and I got tickets for The Gewandhaus, Semper oper and Philharmonie. I had The chance to talk to my neighbours, but, thought they were very polite, they chosed talking about Other things. In The Berlin PO concert I sat near an old gentleman Who seemed a music lover, but he didn't speak a word of English, french or Spanish, and my German didn't allow me to talk about music. 
All The same I think it's a good idea trying to speak to Other people in concerts as Lenny proposed.

Happy new year (and cocert) to everyone.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

johankillen said:


> The problem is that I have no friends that listening or are interested in classical music. Do you have any? How did you find each other? Are you childhood friends or what? How old are you?


I used to have a friend who was as into classical music as I was, and we managed to get a few friends to develop a minor interest in the classics. However, he moved away, so now it's just me. I'm thankful for this forum, because otherwise, I think by now I would have given in to peer pressure and started listening rock music just so I could talk about music to _somebody._


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm perhaps a bit lucky. I had no interest in classical music until I met my wife who became a professional violinist. I gradually listened to more and more classical music until I was essentially listening to nothing else. We eventually had a daughter who is a professional cellist. My daughter is finishing her masters. My wife's brother played classical piano professionally although much less so now. The brother lives in Europe so I don't talk much to him, but I can regularly talk and listen to classical music with my wife and daughter.

Many of my friends have an interest in classical music, but it seems to be much less intense than mine. They will attend classical concerts and listen to classical music casually. Unfortunately, only my daughter has an interest in modern/contemporary classical music, but I guess that's much better than not having anyone to talk to about that.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

None of my two friends likes classical music 

Back in my university days, when I was living in residence, I had a friend who was into it as much as I was. We used to go to concerts together. But I don't miss the experience sharing now. For me listening to classical music is a very private experience, especially at home. I want to focus on the music. The listening experience is so much different from listening to pop, for example, where you can be doing other stuff and socializing at the same time.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah i dont really care that much either. I recently took a friend who likes music (jazz/fusion/etc) but not classical music to see messiaen's turangalila which was fun but I think I enjoy myself more alone.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I remember listening and sharing classical music in the university dorm. On weekends, a bunch of us would camp out in someone's room and listen to Wagner for a couple hours. Next night Beethoven in my room. And then maybe Ravel Bolero down the hall. Then I joined a fraternity and that was the end of that... hard rock, beer, and shenanigans.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Triplets said:


> I guess I am pretty lucky. I am a Physician, and have always had friends and colleagues that are interested in music. The last couple of years I have been practicing in a town that has a small liberal Arts College with a Music School and I have a few patients that are faculty. So most days I at least share a few words with someone about music, but the majority of my contact comes through this and another forum that I participate in


Yeah. I know. You bill patients in triplicate.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Isiah Thanu said:


> Be careful trying to pass on your enthusiasm to your friends.I have found that when you mention your interest in CM, it will pretty quickly become obvious whether they wish to become interested. Most do not. Only one I knew who wasn't into CM and then did become interested, all my other friends just had not the slightest interest.
> I am over 70- since I was 14 I have liked classical-neither parent did. Of course I liked Pop- Elvis etc(still do ), but nothing moves me like CM. It transports me and that is why I prefer to listen alone. My wife doesn,t like CM, so I listen late evenings using phones.
> Above all other human achievements, Except medicine, I consider CM composition and performance of same to be the pinnacle of human endeavour.As someone who cannot perform or read music, I envy and admire those who can.
> In the final analysis, I think we listen to it seriously only on our own because of its capability to almost take you through time and space. Least , it does for me.


As a kid I always kept my classical music interests hidden from my friends who were all hair-combing, main-stream teeny bopper rockers. I definitely would have been ostracized if I told them.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> None of my two friends likes classical music
> 
> Back in my university days, when I was living in residence, I had a friend who was into it as much as I was. We used to go to concerts together. But I don't miss the experience sharing now. For me listening to classical music is a very private experience, especially at home. I want to focus on the music. The listening experience is so much different from listening to pop, for example, where you can be doing other stuff and socializing at the same time.


Later, I had one friend in college who also liked my music. But we fought over Heifetz vs. Stern/Milstein. He took Heifetz. The friendship broke up over that.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Later, I had one friend in college who also liked my music. But we fought over Heifetz vs. Stern/Milstein. He took Heifetz. The friendship broke up over that.


I had a similar experience. A new hire at work discovered I liked classical music, and we talked enthusiastically about classical music for a couple weeks. Then one day he was wondering which century's music he could give up, and he said he couldn't give up the 20th because of Gershwin. I had to stick my foot in my mouth and express a preference for more authentic jazz music like Duke Ellington. From that point, he stopped talking about music to me, and from then on, the subject switched to computer programming.

I learned from that experience to keep my preferences to myself.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

johankillen said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm pretty new to this forum but i really like what I read. I'm 27 year old man from Sweden that have listen to classical music for like three years. I'm taking piano lessons and going to classical concertos when it's something interesting in the city. I have played and study music through all of my life.
> The problem is that I have no friends that listening or are interested in classical music. Do you have any? How did you find each other? Are you childhood friends or what? How old are you?


Thanks goodness I have several friend who like classical music, we are going to concerts and another group going to see opera.
On Sunday we have regular guest and listen to new recordings. ( That can include our parents)


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> None of my two friends likes classical music


I hear you. My shadow is listening to Britney Spears and my anima likes Lady Gaga!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't have anyone to talk to classical music with. My husband tolerates it but after my playing one CD, he asks if I've listened to enough music for one day. My answer to him is "no". I do occasionally see one Lady who is a violinist and can let off steam with her and then there's Talk Classical too!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2016)

johankillen, my experience has been similar. Not many people around to share the passion with. Let's be honest, the barrier of entry is high enough to scare potential listeners off. One thing I found is that there's a tremendous difference between enjoying the music in the rythm of 'that's very beautiful' (as some friends to whom I played CM would say), and the truly exhilarating experience of fully absorbing, say, a Beethoven symphony. I don't have any meaningful musical education, just the bits and pieces I learned in order to broaden my horizons, so to speak, and even though I've been listening to CM for a few years, it still takes me at least a few listens of a new piece to truly start 'hearing' it.

I tried turning my twin brother towards classical. The effect wasn't the best, but it was alright - he really seemed to enjoy it although not enough to push it forward himself, yet. He prefers to cook in his spare time, so no full success was to be expected anyways. Ultimately, if a person doesn't want to explore the music themselves, he or she won't, and that seems to overwhelmingly be the case in the current time. That also would explain the 'no friends' situation.

As a sort of reconciliation with a more positive outlook, I will add that I often tune in to an online streaming service with a video and a chat where the viewers (whose median age is likely around 20) can request songs to be played. Surprisingly, my CM requests have so far been met with a good response from others; some of them even exhibiting willingness to discuss the music outside of the stream, sometimes going as modern as Thomas Adès.

As for the music being a personal experience, I only partially agree as I want to share my music with others. My late grandma used to say that if I don't find a girlfriend who also likes music and classical in particular, I will likely always end up being single. She had a point.  That said, I recently got a promotion at work and I swear I heard those massive orchestral chords from Beethoven's Emperor concerto playing in my ears when my manager brought me the news. That was a very personal experience indeed.

Oh and welcome to the forums, it's a very fun place. I've been enjoying it very much and learning a lot from the discussions here, even though I'm mostly a quiet observer. Cheers!



Lenny said:


> (...) likes Lady Gaga!


Why is it always Gaga that's being mentioned in situations like this?  
Btw. I like her very, very much and I listen to her music a lot. :tiphat:



Judith said:


> My husband tolerates it but after my playing one CD, he asks if I've listened to enough music for one day. My answer to him is "no".


I like you.


----------



## Ainsley (Dec 22, 2016)

My friends all listen to pop- which Is fine as the only time we listen to music together is when we're working out! Classical music is really hard to work out to. ( my opinion only)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Judith said:


> I don't have anyone to talk to classical music with. My husband tolerates it but after my playing one CD, he asks if I've listened to enough music for one day. My answer to him is "no". I do occasionally see one Lady who is a violinist and can let off steam with her and then there's Talk Classical too!


First wife statement when serving me with divorce papers: "Thank God I ' will never have to listen to another note of classical music!"


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

My God, this is such a sad thread! I feel grateful to fate that I've been extremely lucky, since my wife shares my interest in CM. And although we don't always hold the same views on certain eras or individual composers, we frequently discuss music and we both enjoy listening to CM. Over the years I've had a few friends who shared this interest, but I've lost touch with some, and with a couple of them we quarreled on CM-unrelated issues.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes, the psychology here is interesting. All due respect to them, but I'm a little perplexed why some members here actually prefer the solitary listening experience. I wonder if they then prefer going to concerts and movies alone, or even travel and vacation. I'd think one would want to share these experiences with one's spouse, lover, significant other, close friend, etc. 

But I'm guessing most of this is not by choice (as is my situation), as we've seen it's uncommon for a partner to share intense interest in classical music. Or more people are living alone and social life is not what it used to be as in the past.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Richard8655 said:


> Yes, the psychology here is interesting. *All due respect to them, but I'm a little perplexed why some members here actually prefer the solitary listening experience.* I wonder if they then prefer going to concerts and movies alone, or even travel and vacation. I'd think one would want to share these experiences with one's spouse, lover, significant other, close friend, etc.


I can give some of my reasons. Because if I want to shed a tear over some particularly sensitive moment, nobody will want to rush to console me (I don't need to be consoled at such times). Because I can sing along, or hum along, or air conduct or pace around the room in a wild tempo and not feel a need to restrain myself so as not to look like an idiot in front of others. And yes, I do go to concerts and movies alone if I don't find anyone to accompany me. It is better than miss something you would enjoy merely because of a lack of company. I go on day trips alone sometimes. For "serious" long-time travel I always have company, but if I didn't, I would not want to miss out on travel just for that reason.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Leman said:


> Why is it always Gaga that's being mentioned in situations like this?
> Btw. I like her very, very much and I listen to her music a lot. :tiphat:


Maybe because she's famous and a good representation of "anti-classical music"?

But, I have to admit that my choise here wasn't completely random. Gaga is for me pretty much meaningless, but I could have chosen from a host of other names. But not for example Kate Bush.

So.... yeah, sorry. I thought I was funny 



Myriadi said:


> My God, this is such a sad thread!


Why sad? Most people here seem to be really okay, even happy to enjoy music privately. I can of course speak for myself only, but I happen to be one of those freaks called "introvert". It means that not only I enjoy being alone a lot, but it is absolutely essential for me. I get very tired with people.

My wife doesn't hate CM, she has just zero interest. But we go to opera maybe few times in a decade


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

It is sad that many of us are alone in our love of classical music, but then that is why we have Talk Classical. Here we have 100s of friends to share in our love of classical music. And, while sad in the real world, yet the other side of the coin is that a life that may otherwise be sadder, is made gladder though classical music.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

When I was at secondary school and at university (1960s) at least half of my friends were enthusiasts for classical music and I was always surprised when some interesting new friend *wasn't.* A lot of us had studied an instrument and/or been in school or university choirs and other musical groups. We swapped LPs and opinions.

It was a time of amateurs and there were not all that many distractions, I suppose. It's a different world and my part of the world was a backwater anyway, slow to catch up with social trends. It seems that those university choirs and ensembles are now for music students only - not populated by enthusiastic engineering, law and language students, as of old. They probably sound a lot better now.

Out in the wider world it was different but I've often had somebody close to me to swap opinions and music with. I play in a Piano Group (we swap sheet music and heap praise on each other's performances). I'm also in a choir.

I agree with the posters who described their listening experience as very personal and intense so, when it comes to* listening*, I prefer to be a soloist.


----------



## Nycosim (Dec 27, 2016)

I can say I've been quite lucky with my friends. 95% of the people of my age (I'm a student) only listen to contemporary music (the only "classical" music they know are the piano tunes of Einaudi, Yiruma or Tiersen), so it is quite hard to find someone who is also interested in classical music. Luckily, my girlfriend has some interest in classical music and I've got a friend from high school obsessed by classical music. 

I found my university choir the best place to talk about classical music. Most people in this choir don't look weird if you start talking about Brahms, Pergolesi or Mendelssohn, since we sing beautiful choral works of them. In my opinion, singing in a choir is a very good stimulus to learn to know classical music! Besides, I've got the impression that singing choral works together is emotionally way more intense than playing together in an orchestra or another instrumental ensemble. Last year, we performed the choral fantasy of Beethoven and I just had goosebumps for the next three days! I guess I could change the scientific quote of Donald Hebb "Cells that fire together wire together" to "People that sing together wire together" (although now it lacks rhyme). It really helps you bond with eachother, which stimulates the talking about classical music!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

To add to my post, husband let me listen to last hour of Classic FM as there were two pieces I wanted to listen to. As soon as it had ended, straight off it went as if he couldn't turn it off fast enough!!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Ainsley said:


> My friends all listen to pop- which Is fine as the only time we listen to music together is when we're working out! Classical music is really hard to work out to. ( my opinion only)


What about Wagner "Ride of the Valkeries" or "1812"?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I can give some of my reasons. Because if I want to shed a tear over some particularly sensitive moment, nobody will want to rush to console me (I don't need to be consoled at such times). Because I can sing along, or hum along, or air conduct or pace around the room in a wild tempo and not feel a need to restrain myself so as not to look like an idiot in front of others. And yes, I do go to concerts and movies alone if I don't find anyone to accompany me. It is better than miss something you would enjoy merely because of a lack of company. I go on day trips alone sometimes. For "serious" long-time travel I always have company, but if I didn't, I would not want to miss out on travel just for that reason.


I completely agree with this, SL. For me classical music listening is the most private of experiences.

I might tear up and don't wish consolation or to avoid having to explain the effects classical music has on me to people numb to it as in "why are you crying?" DUH!!!

I've mostly gone to concerts and operas alone; better than being distracted by someone who doesn't want to be there with me.

If you are part of a group who loves classical music and opera; knows proper decorum, knows when to shut up and simply listen, etc; then okay for you.
For me, finding such a group-I might as well be searching for the Holy Grail.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> I remember listening and sharing classical music in the university dorm. On weekends, a bunch of us would camp out in someone's room and listen to Wagner for a couple hours. Next night Beethoven in my room. And then maybe Ravel Bolero down the hall. Then I joined a fraternity and that was the end of that... hard rock, beer, and shenanigans.


My two years in a dorm I had friends that would blast CM into the halls-1812 overture Bach D Minor Tocatta & Fugue, etc. Of course we were competing against the people blasting Classic Rock


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Fascinating thread.
Fortunately, Mrs Pat shares my love of CM, though her tastes also run to rock and folk music (Genesis, Clannad etc)
Apart from the lovely TC community, I have nobody else with whom to discuss CM. This used to bother me, but with age has come the 'wisdom' to think "Well, their loss". So I listen to CM alone or with Mrs P and don't get angsty about it.
Beer helps, too.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Classical music is a great hobby to do solo.

I have a very good friend that i used to go to concerts with now and again. But our tastes differ to an extent and I started to find it irritating.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

stomanek said:


> Classical music is a great hobby to do solo.
> 
> I have a very good friend that i used to go to concerts with now and again. But our tastes differ to an extent and I started to find it irritating.


Went to see Steven Isserlis by myself! Enjoyed it and didn't bother me that I was on my own!


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I have one friend who's very appreciative of classical music, so we often attend concerts together, or occasionally with family members.
However, at home I prefer to listen to music alone, even if no one ever complains about it. it is easier for me to immerse myself and enjoy music when I don't have to worry if the volume is not too loud or whether the 5th round of that Requiem in as many hours is or isn't on everyone's dream playlist that day. 

Anyway, now it is better than when I was at school even if I had a few friends who played music, etc., still somehow I ended up borrowing cds from their parents collections and not only classical, but some other older music too. The story of my misspent youth. Friends tried to convert me into 'their' music, but I never exerted any effort to influence them in return.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My friends an myself are now so looking forward to Saturday, live from the Metropolitan opera: Nabucco.
Gartering at our favourite cafe, having a snack and then see the performance, can't wait.


----------

